# Jam Monster- Authentic or clone??



## MHD

Good afternoon,
Hope I'm not reviving a dead thread but need advise please..
Recently purchased a bottle of Jam Monster strawberry at a reputable vape store in Cape Town and doubting it's authenticity as it doesn't have a batch number or "Born on" date.
(Pictures attached)
It has the chubby gorilla logo at the bottom and packaging looks legit.
Can forum members please advise to what to look out for and whether this JM is authentic?
Bottle is unopened. 
Paid recommended retail price (In Cape Town this juice retails between R350-R380)
Looking forward to your valuable input.

Many thanks
Regards

PS: Will not mention vendors business name to avoid bring them to disrepute.


----------



## Captain Cumulus

Hey MHD. Bought mine a month ago. with batch no on. Born date is 1918 so I guess it wont discolor any more. Mine is more a yellow color and less orange. Can't say if its a fake/clone, but the fact that it don't have an batch no raises questions.


----------



## Captain Cumulus

Label is discolored due to lots of handling


----------



## MHD

Captain Cumulus said:


> Hey MHD. Bought mine a month ago. with batch no on. Born date is 1918 so I guess it wont discolor any more. Mine is more a yellow color and less orange. Can't say if its a fake/clone, but the fact that it don't have an batch no raises questions.


Thanks @Captain Cumulus 
Posted it on another fb page and people saying it's authentic but true if it doesn't have a batch number then how would the suppliers supposedly trace it..
Makes one wonder how would one then build trust in this vape industry
especially if you bought by a reputable shop

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## MHD

@Rob Fisher 
@Silver 
And other experts

Need your valuable insight please


----------



## Rob Fisher

MHD said:


> @Rob Fisher
> @Silver
> And other experts
> 
> Need your valuable insight please



No idea. I only vape Red Pill.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Greyz

The 7th pic in the OP has the biggest clue as to whether it's authentic or a clone...
"Manufactured by Flawless for SS Vape Brands"



I know its unclear but it surely doesn't say "Manufactured by Flawless for SS Vape Brands"


----------



## stevie g

Eliquid manufacture is not regulated officially in the states so it comes down to a best effort approach.

I guess they didn't manage to batch number a roll of labels. 

Is the label slighty raised with a gloss finish on the drippy jam artwork.? 

Most clones cheap out on the quality of label material used. 

Does it taste extremely sweet jam and almost earthy sweetness on the strawberry?. Is it a coil killer?. If yes then you have original jam monster.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## bjorncoetsee

Just mix it up yourself. U will save 1000s of rands. And u will know ur not vaping anything u shouldn't 

https://diyordievaping.com/2017/12/27/strawberry-jam-monster-diy-e-liquid-recipe/

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## MHD

Thanks all for your input..
@stevie g took a couple of shots..your thoughts?
Dripping jam artwork is in gloss finish on both bottle and box.
Haven't vaped it yet, still sealed.


----------



## MHD

Greyz said:


> The 7th pic in the OP has the biggest clue as to whether it's authentic or a clone...
> "Manufactured by Flawless for SS Vape Brands"
> 
> View attachment 128714
> 
> I know its unclear but it surely doesn't say "Manufactured by Flawless for SS Vape Brands"


Thanks @Greyz 
You saying if it says "Manufactured by Flawless for SS Vape Brands", then it's a clone?


----------



## Greyz

MHD said:


> Thanks @Greyz
> You saying if it says "Manufactured by Flawless for SS Vape Brands", then it's a clone?



I'm no expert, but from what I've seen online on US sites their bottles dont say what yours does.


----------



## daniel craig

Greyz said:


> I'm no expert, but from what I've seen online on US sites their bottles dont say what yours does.


This is a known legit bottle of Jam Monster. @Greyz

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## daniel craig

SS Vape Brands inc. Is the mother company for Jam Monster, Custard Shoppe and Cream Team Liquids.

Reactions: Thanks 2 | Informative 1


----------



## RichJB

Interesting that the other bottle says "Bottled by KL Lab for known distro" and then gives an Idaho address in the place where the OP one says "Manufactured by Flawless for SS Vape Brands". Different bottling facilities?


----------



## MHD

So far i've gathered the following:

1. Must have chubby gorilla at the bottom
2. Drip jam artwork needs to be embossed in gloss
3. Must have born on date and batch number (confirmed by other vendors)

Hopefully there's more to add to this list so that none of us gets ripped off by knock-offs

Thanks again to all that contributed so far

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Greyz

MHD said:


> So far i've gathered the following:
> 
> 1. Must have chubby gorilla at the bottom
> 2. Drip jam artwork needs to be embossed in gloss
> 3. Must have born on date and batch number (confirmed by other vendors)
> 
> Hopefully there's more to add to this list so that none of us gets ripped off by knock-offs
> 
> Thanks again to all that contributed so far



I could be wrong here but I think @Stroodlepuff had a thread to spot the fake Jam Monster a few months back, I'll see if I can dredge it up..

EDIT: Okay not a whole thread but she did post on it, read up from here: https://www.ecigssa.co.za/knockoff-juices-cloned-and-sold-as-originals.t39127/page-3#post-600215


----------



## MHD

Greyz said:


> I coul
> 
> 
> I could be wrong here but I think @Stroodlepuff had a thread to spot the fake Jam Monster a few months back, I'll see if I can dredge it up..


Shot bru


----------



## Silver

Thanks for the tag @MHD , but I do not know
I havent vaped this juice and dont know how to tell from the packaging if its authentic
Interesting to see the comments here

What I will say is perhaps discuss this with the vendor you bought it from
If they are a reputable vendor and it is indeed not authentic, they should be able to remedy the situation for you. And it would help them. You doing a good thing to discuss this issue because it helps the industry and fellow vapers

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MHD

Silver said:


> Thanks for the tag @MHD , but I do not know
> I havent vaped this juice and dont know how to tell from the packaging if its authentic
> Interesting to see the comments here
> 
> What I will say is perhaps discuss this with the vendor you bought it from
> If they are a reputable vendor and it is indeed not authentic, they should be able to remedy the situation for you. And it would help them. You doing a good thing to discuss this issue because it helps the industry and fellow vapers


Thanks @Silver 
Hopefully get enough info hereto

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee

I have a clone bottle of Apple Jam Monster here, the label also has the glossy highlights as well as a batch number and born date. The label on the clone actually looks like better quality than the authentic. There are however no markings on the bottle or on the inside of the cap indicating that it's a gorilla bottle. Also the price was a dead giveaway at R70 for the 100ml bottle. 

Keep in mind that there are probably more than one cloner and they are most likely tweaking their copies as they go along. So there is no foolproof way of identifying clones as they keep evolving. This will be true for any juice, not just Jam Monster.


----------



## MHD

BumbleBee said:


> I have a clone bottle of Apple Jam Monster here, the label also has the glossy highlights as well as a batch number and born date. The label on the clone actually looks like better quality than the authentic. There are however no markings on the bottle or on the inside of the cap indicating that it's a gorilla bottle. Also the price was a dead giveaway at R70 for the 100ml bottle.
> 
> Keep in mind that there are probably more than one cloner and they are most likely tweaking their copies as they go along. So there is no foolproof way of identifying clones as they keep evolving. This will be true for any juice, not just Jam Monster.


@BumbleBee Hectic bru
Makes it more difficult to distinguish.
All boils down to trust at the end of the day.
I'm certain that if this in fact is a clone i have, this would bad bad bad for this vendor.
Takes years or even a lifetime to build trust, but can lose it in a second.

Thanks for your input


----------



## BumbleBee

MHD said:


> @BumbleBee Hectic bru
> Makes it more difficult to distinguish.
> All boils down to trust at the end of the day.
> I'm certain that if this in fact is a clone i have, this would bad bad bad for this vendor.
> Takes years or even a lifetime to build trust, but can lose it in a second.
> 
> Thanks for your input


Exactly, no reputable vendor is going to gamble their reputation on fakes.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## VapingSquid

They must have updated the design perhaps, as the recycling icon, no under 18 etc is printed onto the label colour and not onto a white block like the other images in this thread...odd!


----------



## RichJB

It's lucky in a way that the cloners make it so obvious. When a bottle costs R70, it's not hard to dejuice (see what I did there?) that it's a fake. It's when the cloners get sly enough to charge R280 when the authentic costs R300 that the cat will really be among the pigeons.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Funny 1 | Creative 1


----------



## MHD

Thanks forum members.
Returned the JM today. Owner assured that they purchase from reputable suppliers who directly import from JM. After gathering input from notable vendors nationally all were on consensus that the batch and born on date needs to be on every bottle. Hopefully others can use members input above in determining whether your purchase is a clone or authentic.
Thanks again & regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Silver

Good one @MHD

PS - @Hooked did you see @RichJB 's word play a few posts up? Hehe

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## zadiac

How much did you pay for it?


----------



## Hooked

RichJB said:


> It's lucky in a way that the cloners make it so obvious. When a bottle costs R70, it's not hard to dejuice (see what I did there?) that it's a fake. It's when the cloners get sly enough to charge R280 when the authentic costs R300 that the cat will really be among the pigeons.



@RichJB Exactly! And of course they would deny that it's a clone - butter wouldn't melt in their mouths. Then we'll all be in a jam. @Silver

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked

Silver said:


> Good one @MHD
> 
> PS - @Hooked did you see @RichJB 's word play a few posts up? Hehe



@Silver Thanks for the heads-up. I love word-plays! See my reply to RichJB

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## stevie g

I think only a taste comparison will settle the issue. 

Cloners can't make it taste identical unless they have the secret formula which is unlikely.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MHD

zadiac said:


> How much did you pay for it?


Paid R300, they usually charge between R350-R380 which is their usual price.
It was Vape fest in Cape Town and everyone was running specials. One vendor even charged R280!


----------



## zadiac

MHD said:


> Paid R300, they usually charge between R350-R380 which is their usual price.
> It was Vape fest in Cape Town and everyone was running specials. One vendor even charged R280!



That is acceptable

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Hooked said:


> @Silver Thanks for the heads-up. I love word-plays! See my reply to RichJB



That was classic @Hooked !

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Captain Cumulus

stevie g said:


> Eliquid manufacture is not regulated officially in the states so it comes down to a best effort approach.
> 
> I guess they didn't manage to batch number a roll of labels.
> 
> Is the label slighty raised with a gloss finish on the drippy jam artwork.?
> 
> Most clones cheap out on the quality of label material used.
> 
> Does it taste extremely sweet jam and almost earthy sweetness on the strawberry?. Is it a coil killer?. If yes then you have original jam monster.


The original is absolutely a coil killer

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nadim_Paruk

MHD said:


> Paid R300, they usually charge between R350-R380 which is their usual price.
> It was Vape fest in Cape Town and everyone was running specials. One vendor even charged R280!


R280 is actually quite cheap for a bottle of Jam Monster 




Mine is almost finished but will probably try the Jam Monster - Blackberry next...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MHD

Captain Cumulus said:


> The original is absolutely a coil killer


True true
A daily rewick juice, but awesome smooth vape


----------

